
The Actor Who Played Robocop Is Now an Art Historian, Returning to Detroit - bauc
https://news.artnet.com/art-world/robocop-actor-now-art-historian-1332608
======
T-A
Not to mention Buckaroo Banzai:

[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086856/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086856/)

~~~
jhbadger
And Leviathan (basically Alien in the ocean; from 1989 when everybody seemed
to be making ocean movies to compete with Cameron's The Abyss)
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0097737/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0097737/)

------
ycombimike
Interesting because Dallas has quite an art scene, and RoboCop was largely
shot in Dallas.

------
fatjokes
Wasn't he also in Star Trek Beyond?

~~~
hbcondo714
Close, he was in the movie before it (Star Trek Into Darkness) with Benedict
Cumberbatch playing Khan

